# My Strange Piano Hand(s)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

These create and perform my original music. I was born this way, my hands and feet are both with the wrinkled skin. I'm not entirely sure why it is this way, but I think it's neat!



http://imgur.com/MzzNpxt


My Music:

https://nakulanbala.bandcamp.com

I thought this would be the best place to post this.


----------

